# How much do you get?



## Hyde (Jan 20, 2012)

A Question for the people working in Australia, could you please tell what is a good salary, a normal, a bad one - just so it is possible for a foreigner to understand the general picture. What jobs are the most profitable, what jobs cant get you more than minimal wages. Looking for an answer, thanx!


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Hyde,

By far the most profitable area to work in is the mining sector. Workers can expect to get significantly more in this field than for the same position in a town or elsewhere. The trade off is that you often start with a labour hire company who take a slice of your pay and you have to work long shifts and away from home for long periods.

It is not everyones cup of tea.


Regards


John


----------



## Hyde (Jan 20, 2012)

John...WW said:


> Hi Hyde,
> 
> By far the most profitable area to work in is the mining sector. Workers can expect to get significantly more in this field than for the same position in a town or elsewhere. The trade off is that you often start with a labour hire company who take a slice of your pay and you have to work long shifts and away from home for long periods.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your answer!


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

> could you please tell what is a good salary, a normal, a bad one


It will depend on a sector but generally you can say that Australian average is around $60k per annum (gross). I would say that salaries below $50k for a full time job are bad salaries. A salary above let's say $80k would be considered a very good salary.


----------



## Hyde (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you Dexter! Your answer proves my researches on this question are correct


----------

